# Activity Eastern South Dakota



## haydenbusch453 (Oct 21, 2013)

Will be heading out this weekend, anybody hear of any action?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Talked to 4 different guys who have been fishing through the weather this week. Bight has been tough. Small n slow has been the ticket. I think the bite will pick up a little on sunday if the pressure starts falling again.


----------



## haydenbusch453 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alright, know of any lakes that have been a decent spot to try? I really haven't heard of anything, lakes near Desmet, Brookings area!?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

haydenbusch453 said:


> Alright, know of any lakes that have been a decent spot to try? I really haven't heard of anything, lakes near Desmet, Brookings area!?


Pick a lake; they all have fish. Guys have been on 81, Brush, Schaffer's, Thompson, whitewood, Spirit, Poinsett. Don't bother with Oakwood; water clarity is horrible right now.


----------



## haydenbusch453 (Oct 21, 2013)

Alright thank you very much!


----------

